# MBA lowest fees University ?



## engineer.khan.2030 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all,

Can someone suggest me a list of universities / Colleges or any institution of Low cost MBA programme or postgraduate diplomas (PostGradDip) in business ?

Thanks


----------



## Wiahal Nasir (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi All,
Kindly suggest a university 
Qualification:: (BCSE) Bachelor in Computer Software Engineering 
CGPA 2.7 Percentage 65%

IELTS Score 6.0
Reading 5.5
Listening 6.0
Speaking 7.0
Writing 5.5.
Regard's

Wishal Nasir


----------



## erin515 (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi,

I found a good source (https://universityreviewsDOTcomDOTau/lowest-tuition-fees/) that might help you regarding the information you need.

Another good source (PostgradAustralia) that provides relevant information about Australian Universities (rankings, scholarships, other courses you might be interested, etc.). Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Erin


----------



## sarahrogerson32 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here are Top MBA University of Australia with Fees.

University of Melbourne (MBS) – Senior Executive MBA	$121,800
University of Melbourne (MBS) – Executive MBA	$98,500
University of Sydney Business School – Global Executive MBA	$97,500
University of New South Wales (AGSM) – MBA (Extension)	$95,040
Monash University – Executive MBA	$95,000
University of New South Wales (AGSM) – MBA Full Time	$87,820
University of Melbourne (MBS) – MBA	$85,470*
University of New South Wales (AGSM) – MBA (Executive)	$84,135
Macquarie University (MGSM) – MBA	$80,000

Regards 
Sarah


----------



## Regis_Thorn (Feb 12, 2018)

Do anyone would know the percentage of employment within 6 month after graduation in average in University of Melbourne for the Executive MBA ? 

Many thanks


----------

